# Uber platform vs Lyft



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Why doesn’t Uber queue up the next ride for you, like Lyft does. When it’s busy, having the next ride queued up for you saves time.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SleelWheels said:


> When it's busy, having the next ride queued up for you saves time.


It's Lyft's way of passing low-rated ghetto pax without your permission. I cancel on that shit.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> It's Lyft's way of passing low-rated ghetto pax without your permission. I cancel on that shit.


Damn, I didn't think of that


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Uber sends a stacked ping if it's busy enough. At least on Uber you have the option to decline EASILY.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I think stacked rides are more prevalent in lyft because of the smaller driver/pax ratio.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> It's Lyft's way of passing low-rated ghetto pax without your permission. I cancel on that shit.


I typically turn on last ride on every Lyft ride to avoid cancelling. If you cancel more than 1 or 2 times in a week you risk getting put into the dreaded 30 minute time out. They will often stack rides to keep you from getting a PPZ.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> I think stacked rides are more prevalent in lyft because of the smaller driver/pax ratio.


For sure. Not sure there would be any other reason.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> I think stacked rides are more prevalent in lyft because of the smaller driver/pax ratio.


Caused by the lack of long-distance pickup fees, promotions, surge, etc.

I think a lot of the Lyft drivers are deactivated Uber drivers. Why else are there so many Lyft drivers driving around at base rates while Uber is paying a $10 sticky surge for 3 hours straight?


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

SRGuy said:


> I typically turn on last ride on every Lyft ride to avoid cancelling. If you cancel more than 1 or 2 times in a week you risk getting put into the dreaded 30 minute time out. They will often stack rides to keep you from getting a PPZ.


It doesn't count against you if you cancel the stacked ride before ending your current ride. Just something to keep in mind if you forget to turn on last ride.


----------



## Wombat7 (Dec 23, 2016)

Cut said:


> It doesn't count against you if you cancel the stacked ride before ending your current ride. Just something to keep in mind if you forget to turn on last ride.


Didn't know that.

Was wondering why I had received any hate mail from them about all the rides I've canceled.

I really hate it when they add a ride while I'm still 8-9 minutes from 1st rider's destination and it show an 18-19 minute wait for the second rider.

On the other hand, Uber's surging like crazy but rider's are more willing to wait on a Lyft ride 12-14 minutes away. I've sat in a 2-3x surge zones waiting for a hit and nada ... Only time that's worthwhile for me is early in the AM when people have can't wait and have to get to work on time.


----------

